# Objekte mit Collections in Datenbank



## auxilium (19. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe hier eine Klasse Studenten mit einer ArrayList in der Objekte der Klasse Bewertungen gespeichert sind.

Nun würde ich das gerne abspeichern und dann später wieder aufrufe.
Daher frage ich mich, ob es möglich ist, die Studenten als Objekte in einer Datenbank zu speichern.


----------



## Guest (19. Aug 2008)

Ja.


----------



## auxilium (19. Aug 2008)

danke schonmal und wie?


----------



## SlaterB (20. Aug 2008)

ist das nicht etwa zu allgemein gefragt?

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=java+objektorientierte+Datenbank&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## auxilium (20. Aug 2008)

ok, fasse ich mich genauer:

Also, wie gesagt, möchte ich objekte in einer Datenbank abspeichern, attribute dieser objekte sind jeweils ArrayListen.


Nun würde ich dafür eine Datenbank wie MYSQL benutzen.

Google wirft zum Thema das Hibernate Framework in den Raum.

Dieses scheint mir jedoch sehr komplex.

Gibt es sonst noch Möglichkeiten und wenn ja, wie heißen diese?


----------



## GambaJo (20. Aug 2008)

auxilium hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nun würde ich dafür eine Datenbank wie MYSQL benutzen.



Da MySQL eine relationale Datenbank ist, musst Du erst Tabellen anlegen und dann deine Objekte in SQL-Querys umwandeln (INSERT ...).



			
				auxilium hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt es sonst noch Möglichkeiten und wenn ja, wie heißen diese?



www.db4o.com eine kostenlose, kleine und performante Objektdatenbank.


----------



## byte (20. Aug 2008)

GambaJo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> auxilium hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und genau das macht Hibernate alles automatisch.


----------



## auxilium (20. Aug 2008)

soweit ich aber gelesen habe, muss jedes objekt das gespeichert werden soll, den standardkonstruktor besitzen.

oder gibt es da eine andere möglichkeit?
kennt jemand vllt eine gute anleitung, bei google habe ich nicht so viel gefunden.


----------



## GambaJo (20. Aug 2008)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und genau das macht Hibernate alles automatisch.



Ist das nicht irgendwie unnötiger Overhead?


----------



## byte (20. Aug 2008)

Wenn Du gerne SQL per Hand schreibst, dann ja. 
Wenn Du gerne schnell zu produktiven Ergebnissen kommen willst, dann nein.

Man hat immer die Möglichkeit, entweder das Rad jedes Mal neu zu erfinden oder auf vorhandene Lösungen zu setzen.


----------



## GambaJo (20. Aug 2008)

So meine ich das nicht.
Wenn Hibernate automatisch Objekte in SQL-Querys umwandelt, ist das doch ein Overhead. Statt der Umwandlung finde ich es sinnvoller die Objekte als solche zu speichern, ohne diese unnötige SQL-Zwischenschicht.


----------

